# But she *NEEDS* it - the cat products thread



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We have the Purrchases thread for shiny human things, well here is one for random cat purchases.

Do you think your cat simply can't survive without that solid gold water bowl that you spotted on ebay? Tell us here!

_______

I will start us off (I have issues when it comes to buying cat stuff  ) I have been putting together a shopping list for the new kitten, Tali has her basket and I wont expect her to share it, but im trying to convince myself that I shouldn't spend far too much money on this:http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_beds_baskets/cat_dens/cat_baskets/46445?rrec=true









(Zooplus customer review pic)

Stupid price, but I reallllllly like it. And I bet Ash would aswell


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Blimey that is pricey - though the RRP is so OTT as to be a joke!
Brooke has an igloo that she used a lot in her first year, but now very rarely:









Most popular sleeping spot these days is the cardboard box full of books and a towel on top of the wardrobe:









I think she prefers the money to be spent on treats


----------



## Fannyfanackapan (Sep 10, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Stupid price, but I reallllllly like it. And I bet Ash would aswell


I kept looking at this thinking Tali grew a long nose???? That basket is exactly the same as the one you have?????
THEN.... I read the customer review pic 
I must be more vigilant!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I think the only issue with it (if your trying to be persuaded why not to buy) is that the ball bit and the base are 2 separate parts. My 2 would no doubt try to climb up the outside of it and I would worry that they would pull the ball off on top of themselves.


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Shrike said:


> the RRP is so OTT as to be a joke!


The RRP is just put in there to deceive people so that they absolutely must take advantage of this or that incredible deal.
Maybe they should raise it to £1000 and they they might sell more.

Customer: "Ooooooh, Doris; I got £940 off my cat basket today!" :Hilarious
Doris: "That's nothing. The RRP on my cat tree was ten billion pounds! I got it for a fiver!"


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@oliviarussian has the most beautiful scratching post!

I keep meaning to get one for the HBs!!!!

ETA Hoping she'll remind me where it's from!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A @mewtoo one is on the list as well...

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/260...&ga_search_query=wizards hat&ref=sr_gallery_1

Still trying to decide which colour!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> A @mewtoo one is on the list as well...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/260737550/handmade-huge-sisal-cat-scratching-post?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=wizards hat&ref=sr_gallery_1
> 
> Still trying to decide which colour!!!!!


On my list too

Geez where do I start with my list of wants for little miss saff pops

Also I want that cat in the picture @Smuge


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

http://www.pettreehouses.com/store/tree-houses/sycamore-detail.html

I really want something like this (with a little tree house/hides hole, so a custom made one! Ha. In my dreams) for a specific spot that would be good for watching birds


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/496315742/pet-bed-cat-bed-cat-cave-puppy-bed-cat?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cat cave&ref=sc_gallery_4&plkey=2f1374add1b440c6bda5d45cddb3fe576885dbb9:496315742

These too!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/247398712/pet-bed-cat-bed-cat-cave-puppy-bed-cat?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cat cave&ref=sr_gallery_41

Ohhh I could totally just keep posting links here haha I'l have to stop myself

https://www.etsy.com/listing/231775...ery&ga_search_query=cat cave&ref=sr_gallery_8

Right I am going to do more productive things with my day..


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/472...-cat-hammock-activity?ref=shop_home_active_26

Something like that


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

whompingwillow said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/472...-cat-hammock-activity?ref=shop_home_active_26
> 
> Something like that


We're hoping to get something from here - just trying to decide which one will fit best. FYI, they are going to start selling on Amazon UK - not the whole range but they have sent a sample batch over. Unfortunately, it seems to be taking longer to arrive than they had expected.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Gwen9244 said:


> We're hoping to get something from here - just trying to decide which one will fit best. FYI, they are going to start selling on Amazon UK - not the hole range but they have sent a sample batch over. Unfortunately, it seems to be taking longer to arrive than they had expected.


I lie, there are already a couple of items on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...48GX8L2M835&rh=i:aps,k:catastrophic+creations
I think if these do well they will sell more of their range in the UK.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Gwen9244 said:


> I lie, there are already a couple of items on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_13?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=catastrophic+creations&sprefix=catastrophic+,aps,189&crid=F48GX8L2M835&rh=i:aps,k:catastrophic+creations
> I think if these do well they will sell more of their range in the UK.


Actually I don't think these are the ones as they seem to be shipping them from the States.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> I think the only issue with it (if your trying to be persuaded why not to buy) is that the ball bit and the base are 2 separate parts. My 2 would no doubt try to climb up the outside of it and I would worry that they would pull the ball off on top of themselves.


I did wonder about that! Though none of the reviews (the worst is 4 stars!) mentioned that, so I imagine that it is pretty solid. And yea I am very much trying to be put off buying it lol



Fannyfanackapan said:


> I kept looking at this thinking Tali grew a long nose???? That basket is exactly the same as the one you have?????
> THEN.... I read the customer review pic
> I must be more vigilant!


I see what you mean  I hadn't even noticed that colours are similar! Was just looking at the basket



huckybuck said:


> A @mewtoo one is on the list as well...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/260737550/handmade-huge-sisal-cat-scratching-post?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=wizards hat&ref=sr_gallery_1
> 
> Still trying to decide which colour!!!!!


I was eyeing up this one the other day when Mewtoo posted about the sale: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/559259125/60-cm-handmade-scratching-post-in-cherry

Looks like a hell of a post! I chickened out in the end when I worked out the price with P+P. She already has posts on her tree, we would like another for the other side of the room (she has an interest in carpets) but im just not sure if she would use it. Perhaps I should just go with a cheap and cheerful one


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I did wonder about that! Though none of the reviews (the worst is 4 stars!) mentioned that, so I imagine that it is pretty solid. And yea I am very much trying to be put off buying it lol


OK I won't say that I think it does look lovely.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> OK I won't say that I think it does look lovely.


Eh I will probably have to pass, I have already decided that I think I like the paradise XL more than the cheaper one -_- I not a wealthy person lol but I do love buying cat stuff


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I worked out the price with P+P.


Yeah, the thing is with all my stuff is that I do everything according to how *I* like it.
So with postage, I use a good service which is reliable and in which the workers don't get paid slave wages, but this costs more.
If I was to it on a more commercial basis then I'd use a courier like Hermes, but then comes the problem of parcels going missing (ie. stolen by the delivery staff) and of knowing some poor sod is being paid less than it costs him to run his vehicle and be able to eat.

Maybe I ought to add a choice so the customer can choose the expensive delivery or the cheap delivery.
For this one, Hermes would be about £9 whereas the one I use is about £13.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

mewtoo said:


> *Yeah, the thing is with all my stuff is that I do everything according to how *I* like it.*
> So with postage, I use a good service which is reliable and in which the workers don't get paid slave wages, but this costs more.
> If I was to it on a more commercial basis then I'd use a courier like Hermes, but then comes the problem of parcels going missing (ie. stolen by the delivery staff) and of knowing some poor sod is being paid less than it costs him to run his vehicle and be able to eat.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean it in a critical way, I think your posts look fantastic and I imagine that they are heavy parcels


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Sorry I didn't mean it in a critical way, I think your posts look fantastic and I imagine that they are heavy parcels


My apologies, as I didn't intend it to sound as if you had been critical.

Yes, my ones do weigh a fair bit. Extra sisal (+500%), thicker cardboard tubes (when I use them, that is - 10mm against 2 or 3mm for the Chinese ones), solid wood for the posts, etc.

For the next couple of months, I'll be selling fully functional prototypes which will last for ages and will be going cheap-ish.
Remember, a post which costs £50 but lasts ten years is cheaper than a post which costs £15 but lasts 3-12 months 

I'm glad you like them 

It's ultimately the fluffies I aim to please though. A pleased human is only a desirable by-product


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

mewtoo said:


> My apologies, as I didn't intend it to sound as if you had been critical.
> 
> Yes, my ones do weigh a fair bit. Extra sisal (+500%), thicker cardboard tubes (when I use them, that is - 10mm against 2 or 3mm for the Chinese ones), solid wood for the posts, etc.
> 
> ...


Glad you understood. I just struggled a little with £13 quid shipping on a 22 quid post, but that is my fault for being cheap and eyeing up the ones in the sale lol

Due to her (slight) interest in carpets, I am intrigued by your stromtroopers (I also love Star Wars!) but i'm not sure if I should be encouraging her to scratch anything on ground level!


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I am intrigued by your stromtroopers


The Storm Troopers work well in three ways:

1. To sleep on, get up and have a scratch, then go back to sleep
2. To attached to something vertical as an occasional scratcher
3. The best way is when people want to incorporate them into their own projects. This chap in Germany attached one to his cat tree and I think the end result was very good.










Here's my cat sleeping on his.










They're an absolute bugger to make though so I think after my current batch, there shall be no more.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

I've looked at that a few times myself but I just couldn't justify the money on it.


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Lisa2701 said:


> I've looked at that a few times myself but I just couldn't justify the money on it.


They are a "want" but not a "need".
For Star Wars fans, that is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

She definitely needs a window seat to spy on the neighbours

https://www.etsy.com/listing/155752...fur-curious-cats?ref=search_recently_viewed-2

With this - which I would want to add more Pom poms all around the sides
https://www.etsy.com/listing/518451...rch_query=pom pom rectangle&ref=sr_gallery_11

And a window box

https://www.etsy.com/listing/281585..._search_query=cat window box&ref=sr_gallery_2

And she definitely needs friends
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/1724528-kittens-ready-to-leave-beverley.html !


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> And she definitely needs friends
> https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/1724528-kittens-ready-to-leave-beverley.html !


Not at all concerning that someone with that sort of advertisement is described as!

"Advertiser Type :
Breeder / Frequent Advertiser"


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Not at all concerning that someone with that sort of advertisement is described as!
> 
> "Advertiser Type :
> Breeder / Frequent Advertiser"


I didnt pay attention! It was an example of friends... look at those faces. But TRUE! I would go the adoption re-homing route if we are going to be serious (And a Devon rex from a reputable breeder .. all the friends )


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I love the way on the advert it says 'to nice homes only', as if you'd ring up and say 'ere I'm really 'orrible, but can I still 'ave a kitten for a tenner?'

By the way not a dig at you @whompingwillow , just picking on the advert


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Oooooh I love the window seat! Bit pricey though... I could build them a run for that!! (And hope to next spring  )


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> I love the way on the advert it says 'to nice homes only', as if you'd ring up and say 'ere I'm really 'orrible, but can I still 'ave a kitten for a tenner?'
> 
> By the way not a dig at you @whompingwillow , just picking on the advert


Totally true though! Should have picked a better link.. ha


Lisa2701 said:


> Oooooh I love the window seat! Bit pricey though... I could build them a run for that!! (And hope to next spring  )


You can actually get much cheaper ones like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yookay-Mou...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1506698346&sr=1-20 but it isn't as nice


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

whompingwillow said:


> Totally true though! Should have picked a better link.. ha
> 
> You can actually get much cheaper ones like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yookay-Mou...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1506698346&sr=1-20 but it isn't as nice


Ooooh no I meant the window box which sticks out of the window. Looks fab!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Lisa2701 said:


> Ooooh no I meant the window box which sticks out of the window. Looks fab!


Oh! Yes. That is very expensive and will remain a want but never get - I really wish and have the perfect window for one


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Lisa, I am sure it can be done for LOADS cheaper to be honest


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

whompingwillow said:


> Lisa, I am sure it can be done for LOADS cheaper to be honest


I would expect so! Would be good for my upstairs windows. I do genuinly plan on building a catio attached to the house (would prefer to cat proof but hubby not keen ) so they can use the window to come and go as they please when it's open, but the window bubbles would good for upstairs...although truth be told they'll probably just get window seats because mummy's not made of money and daddy is starting to raise eyebrows at my spending  lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...l+aquarium&dpPl=1&dpID=515SU-d1alL&ref=plSrch

I would like this too or something similar


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh woops double post


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> http://www.pettreehouses.com/store/tree-houses/sycamore-detail.html
> 
> I really want something like this (with a little tree house/hides hole, so a custom made one! Ha. In my dreams) for a specific spot that would be good for watching birds


I want one of these soooooo bad. Was looking at them with my OH trying to convince him that we defo _need_ to spend that much on a cat tree when we move to our new house. He was not on board but did suggest that it might not be all that difficult to make one. I'm going to ask my dad to give me a hand once we move, he's good at stuff like that. Just a little stuck on where to source the branches. Who knew raw tree branches would be so expensive to purchase  Tempted to just head out into the woods with a saw :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Get friendly with a tree surgeon!!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Was blown away with Tigga cat trees today at show, thought - my cat MUST have one of those (probably after a proper think - where I would actually place it lol)..
Came home, showed husband the photo of this fantastic tree.. He liked it till the point we went online to check the price on a similar one..
https://tiggatowers.com/products/double-trouble-tigga-cat-scratching-tower
Sh*t lot of money  I can't justify the price..
But came to an idea of a bit of diy  Timber post, sisal rope and few wicker baskets..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vantuuz said:


> Was blown away with Tigga cat trees today at show, thought - my cat MUST have one of those (probably after a proper think - where I would actually place it lol)..
> Came home, showed husband the photo of this fantastic tree.. He liked it till the point we went online to check the price on a similar one..
> https://tiggatowers.com/products/double-trouble-tigga-cat-scratching-tower
> Sh*t lot of money  I can't justify the price..
> But came to an idea of a bit of diy  Timber post, sisal rope and few wicker baskets..


Love these - and they are great quality but I can't justify the price either!! I understand the materials are better quality but even so 500 + for a simple scratching post that happens to be a marble/granite tile, thick sisal post and superior wicker basket bed with faux fur lining.....
I am sure someone out there could make them a little cheaper.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

I will post update once I will get there, because I'm so tempted to make something similar.. 
Look great, but as you said.. it's just too much money to buy one..


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Was blown away with Tigga cat trees today at show, thought - my cat MUST have one of those (probably after a proper think - where I would actually place it lol)..
> Came home, showed husband the photo of this fantastic tree.. He liked it till the point we went online to check the price on a similar one..
> https://tiggatowers.com/products/double-trouble-tigga-cat-scratching-tower
> Sh*t lot of money  I can't justify the price..
> But came to an idea of a bit of diy  Timber post, sisal rope and few wicker baskets..


I like those. But i was blown away by the fact any cat tree could cost that amount of money!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Our lot need one of these: http://ripplerug.com/

They also need one of these: https://www.hicat.co.uk/tomcat-4/

My OH has implied we can get the pole when we eventually redecorate and have to take down our home made one. He keeps putting off the redecorating tho


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh yes, and after redecorating I want a wall of these or similar: https://www.catastrophicreations.com/product-category/the-cat-mod-systems/


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Our lot need one of these: http://ripplerug.com/
> 
> They also need one of these: https://www.hicat.co.uk/tomcat-4/
> 
> My OH has implied we can get the pole when we eventually redecorate and have to take down our home made one. He keeps putting off the redecorating tho


I might have to get the ripple rug one day, I think it is really needed here too as scrumpled up towels are very popular I hide balls and small toys in the folds. She loves it.

I really like this and I'm sure Saffi would agree that she needs it! I can see it getting really well used

https://www.etsy.com/listing/517398...search_query=cat hammock bed&ref=sr_gallery_9

I also would like to make something like this

https://www.etsy.com/listing/500505...ors-storage-hammock?ref=listing-shop-header-3


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

I really want these but they are so expensive. Lovely to see toys that look homemade with love.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

KittenEevee said:


> I really want these but they are so expensive. Lovely to see toys that look homemade with love.


What about some of the toys that @QOTN makes, they definitely look home made with love, and very reasonably priced.

http://www.tpspbcc.org.uk/html/fundraising.html


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Have started to gather up things for Ash










I visited Tali's breeder last week and noticed she had loads of these. Really solid tray for a tenner. I think Tali's cost over 20 quid

Might take the flap off it


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Lol beware the internet


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She would eat this whole bag today if I let her lol most of her diet is wet but she gets a little dry at night. The first bag lasted over 4 months. She loves it










I did get the bed I mentioned in the first post lol Santa is bringing them that... well unless I cave and give her it tonight. Which is possible









The barrel will be put out the same day the new kitten arrives. Hope it will smell of both that way + it might distract Tali a little bit.

Got the cheaper barrel in the end. Zooplus wouldnt ship the paradise ones to my part of the country. They told me this after I ordered it and they got a very ****** off response. Still, the diogenes one was a lot cheaper so I bought the other basket with the difference

Also got a few bowls and other bits and pieces for the new kitten. They are ceramic and Tali's are stainless steel.... though I still have no idea how I am going to stop them from eating each others lol


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I did get the bed I mentioned in the first post lol Santa is bringing them that... well unless I cave and give her it tonight. Which is possible


Well you've either caved in straight away, or you're really rubbish at hiding presents.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

This is the best thread ever! How did I miss this?

I have my eye on these things for my Molly

THIS is first on the list I have pre ordered it, they wont take payment until its in stock... hope it comes back into stock.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jackson-Ga...&sr=8-2&keywords=space+station+jackson+galaxy







This cat bed in white 
https://tiggatowers.com/products/rectangle-double-cat-bed

This would be awesome but I can't find it anywhere
http://www.idea-gift.co.uk/cat-toy.html

Toy
http://www.funky-felines.co.uk/purrfectfeatherdancer.html
Toy
https://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=23&product_id=656
Toy
https://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=23&product_id=757

Toy
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0169F9...colid=ZYXIGUG4DNEK&coliid=I3INAQX5LNW3W&psc=1
Toy
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Play-N-Squeak-Twinkle-Squeaking-Light-Up-Contains/dp/B00E8B9SR8

Toy
http://www.funky-felines.co.uk/ecokittycomet.html
Window Hammock
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/248622767/window-cat-bed-cat-bed-cat-cot-cat?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cat window hammock&ref=sr_gallery_1

Toy
http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...luxury-collection-fur-pom-pom-cat-swatter-toy

I dont have a cat shopping problem.... :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh and this when she is one years old.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/163...tent=8613596&gclid=CJeMwOGlwNQCFWy17Qod0uQKjw


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> Lol beware the internet
> 
> View attachment 329665


Ooh Dad green ribbons - I KNOW that box is for me!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Andrea77 said:


> Oh and this when she is one years old.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/163...tent=8613596&gclid=CJeMwOGlwNQCFWy17Qod0uQKjw


Oh heck - Grace has spotted the link - she will be starting her own cat nip farm in the loft if I'm not careful....


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Well you've either caved in straight away, or you're really rubbish at hiding presents.


Still holding out


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Oh heck - Grace has spotted the link - she will be starting her own cat nip farm in the loft if I'm not careful....


:Hilarious


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

This is amazing... although it would be rather hard to dust. 

http://www.ahiddenhollow.com/10--~fantasy-tree~.html


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

I think Molly would love one of these

http://www.pet365.co.uk/products/Bobby-Tete-a-Tete-Ball-Sisal-Cat-Toy.html








http://www.pet365.co.uk/products/Bobby-Tete-a-Tete-Ball-Sisal-Cat-Toy.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2017)

Andrea77 said:


> I think Molly would love one of these
> 
> http://www.pet365.co.uk/products/Bobby-Tete-a-Tete-Ball-Sisal-Cat-Toy.html


Where are you finding all these? I have so many tabs open now of things I will one day buy... this looks great


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

I find everything  they also got them at Kittykit and Amazon.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

*I want this house!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Andrea77 said:


> This is amazing... although it would be rather hard to dust.
> 
> http://www.ahiddenhollow.com/10--~fantasy-tree~.html


Aww it's a Magic Faraway Tree!!!!!


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Aww it's a Magic Faraway Tree!!!!!


They have accessories for them like lanterns, butterflies, fairies...


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm sorry but I cant help myself

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/childrens-ikea-products/children-3-7/small-furniture/busa-childrens-tent-art-10243574/


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Andrea77 said:


> I'm sorry but I cant help myself
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...l-furniture/busa-childrens-tent-art-10243574/


Tali has that this lol she uses it all the time. Somehow she has never managed to tear it yet


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Tali has that this lol she uses it all the time. Somehow she has never managed to tear it yet


I like the little holes you can poke toys through them! Molly has a tent from tesco I got it for a fiver she likes darting through the tiny hole in the front.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Andrea77 said:


> I like the little holes you can poke toys through them! Molly has a tent from tesco I got it for a fiver she likes darting through the tiny hole in the front.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh maaaan I need to go to IKEA again! Those tents look awesome. Have you seen the tunnel that fits on the front?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Oh maaaan I need to go to IKEA again! Those tents look awesome. Have you seen the tunnel that fits on the front?


Yup. But Tali already has 2 tunnels and my OH wouldnt allow me to buy it!

She only let me buy a kids tent under great duress lol


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> View attachment 330019


Oh its huge! Molly will get lost in that.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Andrea77 said:


> Oh its huge! Molly will get lost in that.


Its taller than my sofa


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmmm, a pea pod
https://en.tiendanimal.es/plush-with-catnip-cats-hide-peek-p-13245.html
 

And some carrots, they look GMO carrots. . .

https://en.tiendanimal.es/carrots-felt-with-feathers-catnip-cats-p-12904.html


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Bought a Catit Caribo

What a horrible horrible product. Cheap, nasty and unsafe


















Good size though









Knew it was cheap and nasty while I was putting it together, then I opened the door for the first time and the hinge broke.

Going straight back to amazon for a full refund, wont ever be buying another


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

The RAC ones are good, I got mine at argos its the black and grey one.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Smuge said:


> Bought a Catit Caribo
> 
> What a horrible horrible product. Cheap, nasty and unsafe
> 
> ...


I have the pink version of this and it's been great, I've had it years. I love the size of it and being able to put my hand it to stroke him. Maybe you got a faulty one?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ribbon said:


> I have the pink version of this and it's been great, I've had it years. I love the size of it and being able to put my hand it to stroke him. Maybe you got a faulty one?


I guess so with the door, but I thought the top of the carrier, the self assembly hinges etc are extremely flimsy


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I got a Cabrio for Arthur a couple of months ago, it's great! Though I was was a bit cautious as I was putting it together. My OH says it makes Arthur look like a space cat when he's it!


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

@Smuge Tbh I bought mine second hand so I didn't put it together myself. I can see how initially the latches might seem flimsy as it is very plasticky but they actually seem to hold up pretty well. Maybe I just got lucky though.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I had planned to get a bigger carrier for Tali and give the new kitten Tali's old one, but the crap Caribo one annoyed me so much I just ordered exactly the same Amazon Basics one Tali has.










They are sturdy, really well made and quite comfy for a carrier, Tali loves hers and naps in it all the time.

Though only ever order the large (which isnt massive) even for a kitten. I originally bought a medium and it would have been a better fit for a hamster than a kitten.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Bought a Catit Caribo
> 
> What a horrible horrible product. Cheap, nasty and unsafe
> 
> ...


Amazon's basic one is really good


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Forget that just saw you javelin it now


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> Amazon's basic one is really good


Yea Tali's is great, im a big fan.

There is also a plastic amazon basics one but I havent tried that


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Really want this, I mean Eevee would love the treats but i want it mainly for the tin!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Why are you waiting?


KittenEevee said:


> Really want this, I mean Eevee would love the treats but i want it mainly for the tin!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

KittenEevee said:


> Really want this, I mean Eevee would love the treats but i want it mainly for the tin!


I saw that, was also eyeing up the cat advent calendar


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Because I want to buy it for her christmas, I am making her a hamper up and wrapping some things up for christmas. So she can join in christmas fun!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Huh I clearly need to buy more cat food from Amazon.

19 sachets of the Lily's kitchen food Tali liked the other day, £13.49. Exactly the same price as ZP but its dispatched from the UK and arrives the next day via free delivery. Its also a few quid cheaper than Pets at Home aswell, though they have a (weird) 26 for the price of 20 offer


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I plugged a feliway in the other day. Tali also started to recover from her illness around the same time

She has started to look much happier, but annoyingly its impossible to tell if the new gadget has made any difference at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I plugged a feliway in the other day. Tali also started to recover from her illness around the same time
> 
> She has started to look much happier, but annoyingly its impossible to tell if the new gadget has made any difference at all.


 Iam also not sure I try to keep up with having it plugged in but constantly wonder if it is a total waste. I have felliway friends now which I have been told is more effective


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

One of my weirder amazon orders. And it was very well received by my fluffy friend aswell


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Who's a happy bunny


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Who's a happy bunny


I am glad it turned up first thing in the morning, Amazon have been known to turn up at 9pm.

I am sure Tali would much rather have had a huge package of Gourmet gold turn up! But she does like this.

Looking at the ingredients of the gold:



> _Chicken: _Meat and animal by-products (min. 4% chicken), minerals, sugar and vegetable by-products


The Felix she has been on so far is



> _Mixed Selection:_
> Meat and animal by-products (poultry / beef 4%), vegetable protein extract, fish and fish by-products (tuna / trout 4%), minerals, various sugars


This new stuff is



> Ingredients:
> Chicken (30%), pork (21%), trout (10%), beef (4%), salmon oil, chelated minerals.


That is erm rather a lot more meat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I am glad it turned up first thing in the morning, Amazon have been known to turn up at 9pm.
> 
> I am sure Tali would much rather have had a huge package of Gourmet gold turn up! But she does like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The bulk order (6 trays -great discount) of Lily's kitchen has recieved Tali's seal of approval


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Tali's living up to the name on the box!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Tali's living up to the name on the box!


good spot


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, I hope she doesn't change her mind on you.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Kitten preparations continue to gather pace










I really like the corner tray, will put it in our room under the dressing table in the spot Tali currently has a small open tray

That is actually a dog bed, but it is very very soft and I liked it a lot

Big sis approves









And you obviously cant have christmas without turkey catsticks! Though these cost twice as much as a normal pack!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> And you obviously cant have christmas without turkey catsticks! Though these cost twice as much as a normal pack!
> 
> View attachment 334169


There is quite a good percentage of meat content in them (and in the wet food too) so if they like it then it's worth it I reckon. They are a bit more chewy than webbox ones mind.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KittenEevee said:


> Really want this, I mean Eevee would love the treats but i want it mainly for the tin!


How sad am I - I bought the tin and it's lovely but have given the contents to rescue as I won't let mine have the treats!!!


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Some of the toys in my list from Purrs in our Heart and a cube!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I saw this on pinterest and thought of @Smuge for some reason


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

Just want the tin


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> How sad am I - I bought the tin and it's lovely but have given the contents to rescue as I won't let mine have the treats!!!


I just want the tin, it's so cute.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ordered this from Amazon for £14.99 yesterday. Noticed my vets were selling it last night for £30 quid! I love the internet


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

This may seem a tad odd, but I just ordered a massive, 50 inch dog crate.

Out flat is very open plan. 2 kittens can cause a lot of trouble, sometimes we need to contain them to open the front door, or to give them a time out but that isnt really possible. It was fine with one cat, but 3?

So now we have a massive box big enough for a bed, food, water, litter tray and toys. When we need them out of the way or to keep them our of trouble (probably only Garfield) we now have somewhere safe to put them. We will fill it with blankets and pillows and make it comfy.

When we need Tali out of the way she goes to our bedroom, but that room is offlimits to the boys.

Maybe this is a weird idea, bit it makes sense in our heads.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Smuge said:


> This may seem a tad odd, but I just ordered a massive, 50 inch dog crate.
> 
> Out flat is very open plan. 2 kittens can cause a lot of trouble, sometimes we need to contain them to open the front door, or to give them a time out but that isnt really possible. It was fine with one cat, but 3?
> 
> ...


I got a large dog crate when my two kittens came home, for mostly the same reasons as you and also to pop them in at night when they were tiny for their own safety. Now they accept that the crate is "bed" and quite happily take themselves off into the crate every night. Eventually I want them out of the crate and able to have free run of the house but I can just leave the crate door open when that time comes and they can suit themselves.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

NFC slave said:


> I got a large dog crate when my two kittens came home, for mostly the same reasons as you and also to pop them in at night when they were tiny for their own safety. Now they accept that the crate is "bed" and quite happily take themselves off into the crate every night. Eventually I want them out of the crate and able to have free run of the house but I can just leave the crate door open when that time comes and they can suit themselves.


I wondered about that, especially while there is a christmas tree in the room they sleep in


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I wondered about that, especially while there is a christmas tree in the room they sleep in


I haven't risked a Christmas tree this year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

NEED
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/ceiling_scratching_trees/408462


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Smuge said:


> This may seem a tad odd, but I just ordered a massive, 50 inch dog crate.
> 
> Out flat is very open plan. 2 kittens can cause a lot of trouble, sometimes we need to contain them to open the front door, or to give them a time out but that isnt really possible. It was fine with one cat, but 3?
> 
> ...


Bad news: its a bit bigger than I expected! And it takes up half the room!

















Good news: its bigger than some of the cattery pens we went to look at before our holiday! If anyone ever needs a catsitter give me a shout lol. Children age 10 and below would probably easily fit aswell


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Huge fluffy pet bed, some blankets and bed pillows. I think its a nice little den/time out zone. Just wish it didnt dominate our living room so much, it would still be fine at half that height lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0776B8HQ3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got this for them as a present! Now I need to work out which window will be best for it.. I think it will go down well if it sticks well. Yikes


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I must admit I've often wondered how well they stick, but the reviews look pretty good. Just imagine if both of them get on at the same time!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> I must admit I've often wondered how well they stick, but the reviews look pretty good. Just imagine if both of them get on at the same time!!


I know! I went with the good reviews too... Lets see... I think it will be arriving today or tomorrow so I can come back with a review.. I will put it somewhere where the fall wouldnt be too bad if it didnt tick so well


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Make sure you clean the window well 1st with some glass cleaner or vinegar to ensure maximum stick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Make sure you clean the window well 1st with some glass cleaner or vinegar to ensure maximum stick.


Thank you for the tip! I will


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The new barrel is very very popular with all 3


























Money well spent


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw, look at them all snuggled up. Garfield looks nearly as big as Tali, is that just extra fluff?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Aw, look at them all snuggled up. Garfield looks nearly as big as Tali, is that just extra fluff?


Its just the pic, Tali dwarfs them both, even if you combined them









Though Garfield is indeed 90% fluff, youd never know it but he is actually lighter than Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Make sure you clean the window well 1st with some glass cleaner or vinegar to ensure maximum stick.


I have done this, and essembled the bed, I now need to hang it, I think I will wait until tomorrow to do the rest, but when I do I will take a few photos. I still can't decide where is best to put it


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Its just the pic, Tali dwarfs them both, even if you combined them
> 
> View attachment 339875
> 
> Though Garfield is indeed 90% fluff, youd never know it but he is actually lighter than Ash


They are gorgeous smuge and look like they are getting on really well. 
Saffi really likes the Barrel also, just the top bit. Mojo hasn't really taken to it yet, but I still feel like its money worth spent too as I have noticed him scratch it at least (she never does!)


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Bet this isnt something most pet owners consider lol but I now have 3 Persians and its going to take me a month to do baths with my OH's hairdryer! Their breeder has something like this and its amazing

I am looking at this - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Voilamart-Velocity-Hairdryers-Adjustable-Temperature/dp/B01DILSDLK/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1515601994&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=pet dryer&psc=1

And this - https://www.amazon.co.uk/PawHut-Grooming-Hairdryer-Heater-Blaster/dp/B00BIEYDJQ/ref=sr_1_8?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1515602182&sr=1-8&keywords=Pet Hair Dryer

the bendy hose on this will be a huge improvement over a standard hairdryer. Though I would like one with as little noise as possible. Thankfully Tali doesn't mind the noise of a hairdryer at all (can't imagine how long towel drying would take)

Do you use anything like this @Tigermoon


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

My bank account wishes I hadn't found this thread.......

...... But this is on offer.... 1/3rd off!!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/natural_paradise_collection/cat_trees/507437


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

ZoeM said:


> My bank account wishes I hadn't found this thread.......
> 
> ...... But this is on offer.... 1/3rd off!!
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/natural_paradise_collection/cat_trees/507437


Oh wow. I say go for it  I really would like to get the XXL one someday!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

whompingwillow said:


> Oh wow. I say go for it  I really would like to get the XXL one someday!


I preferred this one as it has an enclosed bit.... I'm getting a very timid 9 month old foster kitten on Friday and she is probably too big for the kitten tree I have so... it would be cruel to expect her to use the small thing....pfft....

Plus I gave my HUGE cat tree away because I was meant to be moving house..... and.. and.. and... Uhhh.. think of the _children_ uhh Kittens!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

ZoeM said:


> I preferred this one as it has an enclosed bit.... I'm getting a very timid 9 month old foster kitten on Friday and she is probably too big for the kitten tree I have so... it would be cruel to expect her to use the small thing....pfft....
> 
> Plus I gave my HUGE cat tree away because I was meant to be moving house..... and.. and.. and... Uhhh.. think of the _children_ uhh Kittens!


Thats exciting! I wish I could foster again you know, I just dont have the space for it and I dont think it would be good for these two. Enjoy her, I bet she will come out her shell nicely in your care. I remember your support with bella, and predicting me being on the way to becoming a proper crazy cat lady. Haha.

I like the xxl because it's floor to ceiling, AND it has TWO highest spots on one tree, I love that as that way Saffi and mojo can both have many highest spot choices! It will take saving though! I think a tree like that will last a while, and you won't regret it...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thats a LOT of cat food, Garfield can't wait to get started


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

New foster kitten lovers her new cat climber. It's very well made and chunky and just feels quality. Plus it makes it easier for her to get to safety at the top of the cupboard! Huge improvement the day I put it together.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Thats a LOT of cat food, Garfield can't wait to get started
> 
> View attachment 342963
> 
> View attachment 342964


Woohoo Another big box for the babies!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391853733594

I have just ordered this, does anyone have it?! Seems to have good reviews


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I got a gratification for being 25 years on my job. So I could get something the cats need desperately. I mean, they love their barrels, but they are 10 months old now and not babies anymore...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> I got a gratification for being 25 years on my job. So I could get something the cats need desperately. I mean, they love their barrels, but they are 10 months old now and not babies anymore...
> 
> View attachment 346406


that is the biggest one that I have ever seen!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It is huge 170 cm high, 50 cm in diameter- and the girls love it.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007DXO4K4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Might have finally just ordered this.......... I couldnt help it


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

I've just bought this for Sandy....going to assemble it this eve so will report back with pics if he takes to it!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/medium/medium_cat_tree_height_120_cm/186606


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007DXO4K4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Might have finally just ordered this.......... I couldnt help it


Ooh will be really interested to see what you think of it and a pic if possible???


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh will be really interested to see what you think of it and a pic if possible???


Definitely - will post a photo review


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

So I think he likes it....


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh will be really interested to see what you think of it and a pic if possible???
















I do not trust him









Will write more words later


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Also, he literally signed for it (I used his paw for the signing machine the post people come with)


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Babies will have their own Captain Underpants!!!
Found a crochet pattern:
https://patternsbykristenlewis.blogspot.ca/2018/02/captain-underpants-materials-hook-size-3.html
and I believe they need it.
It will be Smellypants, valerian stinks...


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Anbother video 'review' for you @huckybuck because I got the jellyfish to float properly






Sorry for my weird sounds in the background..loll (I was trying to stay focused on the video.. but with Saffi and Mojo being adorable it was hard)

I thought the fish tank would be much wider then it is - it's quite thin


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

@huckybuck days later, they pay absolutely no attention to the fish tank.. mojo is way more interested in fishing my paintbrushes out of cups and bowls of water and tipping it over making sure to get water everywhere.... fishtank with floating jelly fish - nope, not interested  At least I find it quite relaxing, so its not a total waste.

I bought a tv for the first time in my whole entire life, never had a tv. Its GIANT!!!!! When I put that on last night, it got his interest a lot more then the 'pathetic' fish tank! And It was only the samsung opening tune. LOL. Ohhh wait till I put on animal programmes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww @Whompingwillow loving all the fishtank info thank you - videos fab!!
Hmm I think mine would probably be the same with one so maybe I'll buy a real tank and add some aquabots to it instead - then they can play with them.

How do you like your TV????

Is it a smart one? Can you get you tube? If so you can get the cat games on it lol!!

The HBs like snooker and golf and bit of football - I bet Mojo will have a fab time watching the sport lol!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Aww @Whompingwillow loving all the fishtank info thank you - videos fab!!
> Hmm I think mine would probably be the same with one so maybe I'll buy a real tank and add some aquabots to it instead - then they can play with them.
> 
> How do you like your TV????
> ...


Yes Its a smart tv! I just set it up.. Its so big and loud lol! I can get youtube and Netflix and all of that, I will try the cat videos 

Maybe Il give mojo the remote and a beer for him to chose those channels himself, because you wont find me watching anything like that! I bet him and the hb's would get on well.. currently watching a wolf chase a poor calf :Arghh Mojo is watching intently... 

Thats a good idea about the aquabots! They will love that. Might do something like that in the future. Spent my cat tree savings on a tv... Never in my life!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I was curious about aquabots and so....
https://www.thegiftandgadgetstore.com/product/hexbug-aquabot-led-fish-playset-with-bowl
I just ordered this, and I got a free Wilkinson's sword razor for some reason - all for under £6!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I was in Manchester today and visited the craft centre.

This reminded of Iv. The artist does fab ceramic tiles of birds , cats, beetles, insects etc.£22 and you can order online Lee Hampson ceramics


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.catipilla.com/products/

Just been looking at this. Looks interesting. Can't think where to put it, but I think the tonks would love it!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

It does look good though


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Random bump

I need a new (not expensive) cat bed for upstairs as all their fav sleeping spots have gone and all three keep fighting to sleep on my head -_-. I like the look of this a lot, but I wonder if they would just shred it?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blivener-C...la-883197794767&ref=&adgrpid=80519478641&th=1


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ive no idea... I’m just giggling at them all trying to sleep on your head (sorry)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Only one way to find out @Smuge  at least you have a hoover if they do shred it :Hilarious

it does look comfy


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Ive no idea... I'm just giggling at them all trying to sleep on your head (sorry)


Tali is not in any way a lap cat, she will come over for pets every now and then but the rest of the time she just sits near you. But in bed? Its the oddest thing, she slept wrapped around my neck all last night and is always super cuddly, especially in the mornings.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Random bump
> 
> I need a new (not expensive) cat bed for upstairs as all their fav sleeping spots have gone and all three keep fighting to sleep on my head -_-. I like the look of this a lot, but I wonder if they would just shred it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blivener-C...la-883197794767&ref=&adgrpid=80519478641&th=1


I have got two of these beds. They are not shredded but not hugely popular, either. I think Annie feels too hot in there with her winter coat.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I am a big fan of the lazy days pet beds. They have similar donut shapes and the tonks love them. Well made and they wash really well too. Out of all the beds we own it's the lazy days ones they sleep in more often than not. They are more expensive tho


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone got one of these harnesses? They look good, but £43 is a bit steep!

https://supakit.co


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Anyone got one of these harnesses? They look good, but £43 is a bit steep!
> 
> https://supakit.co


I can recommend these harnesses... they are from mynwood cat jackets.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

TickettyBoo said:


> I can recommend these harnesses... they are from mynwood cat jackets.
> 
> View attachment 429671


Already got a Mynwood Cat Jacket, and a couple fo Pretty Kitty jackets


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Already got a Mynwood Cat Jacket, and a couple fo Pretty Kitty jackets


I'm off to investigate Pretty Kitty  I've not heard of these


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

TickettyBoo said:


> I'm off to investigate Pretty Kitty  I've not heard of these


Just in case you have trouble finding the website:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/PrittyKitty1


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Anyone got one of these harnesses? They look good, but £43 is a bit steep!
> 
> https://supakit.co


BUMP! Anyone bought one of these? Im very tempted


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> BUMP! Anyone bought one of these? Im very tempted


No, but they do look good. Might actually be better for Jammy and waffles because they don't seem to like the bigger pritty kitty and mynwood ones very much. Hmm..


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> No, but they do look good. Might actually be better for Jammy and waffles because they don't seem to like the bigger pritty kitty and mynwood ones very much. Hmm..


Buy one and then let me know what its like


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> No, but they do look good. Might actually be better for Jammy and waffles because they don't seem to like the bigger pritty kitty and mynwood ones very much. Hmm..


I've finally splashed out on one for Barney. £50 with postage so quite pricey, but looks really easy to put on and will hopefully be a better fit than his other jackets


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I've finally splashed out on one for Barney. £50 with postage so quite pricey, but looks really easy to put on and will hopefully be a better fit than his other jackets


That's very strange timing as I have literally been looking at these again the last couple of days! Be very interested to see your review!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> That's very strange timing as I have literally been looking at these again the last couple of days! Be very interested to see your review!


I'll let you know. With photos of course


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The harness hasn't arrived yet but just got this email from Supkit. Fingers crossed the one in transit is ok - Ive asked for a replacement so that would mean we have two 

It has come to our attention that a very small number of harnesses from a single batch have a defect which affects the strength of the leather straps. I'm sorry to say that your black Gatsby harness (medium / large size) is from the affected batch.

*Unfortunately, in a rare cases this defect could result in the harness breaking. Therefore, we would urge you NOT to continue using your harness (or if your harness is still in transit, please don't use it when it arrives).*

We're ever so sorry for the inconvenience and would love to make this right for you.

We are currently working hard to make replacements for all of the affected harnesses, and so can either offer you:

*A replacement harness*, sent free of charge, when the next batch is complete (est 3-6 weeks - apologies for the wait, we are working hard to keep production going during COVID-19 but due to the extra precautions our production time is longer)

or...

*A full refund* on your order now
*Please click below to let us know which option you'd prefer and we'll get it arranged for you right away (please do fill in the form rather than making your request by responding to this email as it will help us process everything in a timely manner).*


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So the Supakit arrived!

I cannot find a fault with it and the medium is a perfect fit for Barney. It's really nicely made and very easy to fit - it goes on like a bra, not that I would know (unless it's a Saturday).

Barney was moving much better in it - he seemed less restricted and quite content.

Some bad photos:


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So the Supakit arrived!
> 
> I cannot find a fault with it and the medium is a perfect fit for Barney. It's really nicely made and very easy to fit - it goes on like a bra, not that I would know (unless it's a Saturday).
> 
> ...


May we have photos of Barney modelling it, viewed from directly above and the undercarriage.

Saturday's just round the corner; are you getting excited BBC?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> May we have photos of Barney modelling it, viewed from directly above and the undercarriage.
> 
> Saturday's just round the corner; are you getting excited BBC?


Kinky!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hope these help! I think it's great!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hope these help! I think it's great!!
> View attachment 437571
> 
> View attachment 437572


Thank you. That top view most helpful. Spent several hours this morning looking at photos and reviews. How much was the carriage charge? The site doesn't say


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ps. Is that the "faulty" harness? Are you still waiting for the replacement?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Ps. Is that the "faulty" harness? Are you still waiting for the replacement?


It was 3.99 delivery I believe. And yes it's the potential faulty one - they did say only a small number from the batch were affected so I think ours is ok.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> It was 3.99 delivery I believe. And yes it's the potential faulty one - they did say only a small number from the batch were affected so I think ours is ok.


Lucky devil, two for the price of one
I'm trying to decide on colour


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So the replacement harness arrived and its far more sturdy. It has stitching across all of the leather which our original was missing so I think we can say the first one we got was a dud. 

Barney being the little tinker that he is escaped twice from the original one - we first put this down to his houdini skills but now we are thinking it was the harness so its gone in the bin!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> So the replacement harness arrived and its far more sturdy. It has stitching across all of the leather which our original was missing so I think we can say the first one we got was a dud.
> 
> Barney being the little tinker that he is escaped twice from the original one - we first put this down to his houdini skills but now we are thinking it was the harness so its gone in the bin!


Please let us know if Barney manages to escape from this one


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Please let us know if Barney manages to escape from this one


He escaped twice yesterday! Had me running round the garden after him. These harnesses are definitely not escape proof


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bet he enjoyed giving you the run around :Hilarious
Don't you have any trees for him to shimmy up?



BarneyBobCat said:


> He escaped twice yesterday! Had me running round the garden after him. These harnesses are definitely not escape proof


Will you be putting in a complaint?
Is it back to the My wood jacket?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Bet he enjoyed giving you the run around :Hilarious
> Don't you have any trees for him to shimmy up?
> 
> Will you be putting in a complaint?
> Is it back to the My wood jacket?


I spotted him when he was on top of the fence about to head next door! Yes we are back to his old jacket, its much safer. I don't know whether to complain - there's nothing physically wrong with it, its just unsafe IMO.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I spotted him when he was on top of the fence about to head next door! Yes we are back to his old jacket, its much safer. I don't know whether to complain - there's nothing physically wrong with it, its just unsafe IMO.


When you read the blurb on their site, don't they say its been tested on Houdini cats n none of them managed to escape.
If that influenced your decision to buy you have a strong case to make for a complaint. It certainly influenced my decision to get one.
It's not cheap either is it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> When you read the blurb on their site, don't they say its been tested on Houdini cats n none of them managed to escape.
> If that influenced your decision to buy you have a strong case to make for a complaint. It certainly influenced my decision to get one.
> It's not cheap either is it.


Yes its expensive. I might complain, haven't quite decided


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I feel a bit bad resurrecting such an old thread but... Hopefully a few people will remember we had some fab prizes in the lucky dip from pets and Pods.

Well for the next week they have 20% off absolutely everything. They are a little pricey compared to other beds out there but honestly they seem so well made and popular with the tonks I really do recommend them! Plus I like to support UK cat companies 

We have 3 pets and Pods beds and loads of toys... So can't totally decide if we need anything extra yet ... But I have a week to decide.

www.petsandpods.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They are lovely things, I'd be on it in a minute if Oscar would sleep anywhere except on the floor (!!). I'm going to send the link to our pals who have Mabel the cockapoo, as they are looking for a smart bed for her to go in their bedroom


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I feel a bit bad resurrecting such an old thread but... Hopefully a few people will remember we had some fab prizes in the lucky dip from pets and Pods.
> 
> Well for the next week they have 20% off absolutely everything. They are a little pricey compared to other beds out there but honestly they seem so well made and popular with the tonks I really do recommend them! Plus I like to support UK cat companies
> 
> ...


Does the offer finish tomorrow do you know?
I've searched the website but can't find when the sale ends. I can't buy anything on a whim so need more time to decide


----------

